# Sunday's Show and Tell...2/20/22



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2022)

Spring is a coming.
Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.

I did pick up a new 4 stroke outboard...getting old. and this has electric start



Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 20, 2022)

My Valentine's Day present from my wife! Flea Market score.

'95 C'Dale F400 CAD2 polished aluminum...(that needs to be polished! 🤣)













Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## JKT (Feb 20, 2022)

Picked up this little Victor Bicycles O.W Co. Are Best ... Cigar Cutter..  I couldn't leave it behind.. but will probably pass it along to someone else..


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 20, 2022)

Plates.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2022)

ready to sidewalk skate.....NOT !....


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2022)

Have a 70's car ? heres a new alarm,70's style


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2022)

JKT said:


> Picked up this little Victor Bicycle O.W Co. Are Best ... Cigar Cutter..  I couldn't leave it behind.. but will probably pass it along to someone else..
> 
> View attachment 1573723
> 
> View attachment 1573724



What's the ring size of the cutter? I may be interested. oldbikeguy@hotmail.com  V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2022)

A couple things. Thanks to @John for the battery tube and to @CWCMAN for the light.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 20, 2022)

I purchased a Murray Thunder rod motor toy on EBay and I bought this 1938 ? Columbia from a friend .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2022)

this came in this week 🤓


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 20, 2022)

Picked up a few more Greist New Haven Super Lamps. My Dad sent me the Universal Lamp Co bike lamp, and an awesome caber sent me the hub. Still on the hunt for a few more hubs!!!


----------



## higgens (Feb 20, 2022)

This showed up yesterday someone is happy about it


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 20, 2022)

A couple smalls showed up:


----------



## The classic roll (Feb 20, 2022)

Not a purchase but a cool experience on a unforgettable vacation. Big family vacation on a 60 foot house boat in Florida on the Saint johns river. Ran into a guy named Paul in the silver Glen springs. Well he had this crazy cool pontoon bicycle he let me ride or should I say pedal paddle lmao. Surprisingly it worked incredible have a great Sunday all !


----------



## RPower (Feb 20, 2022)

Picked up three, yes three, light mounts (on the same day I lost a light in traffic due to a 70s aluminum mount and poor workmanship), grips, chainring for Excelsior/Elgin and some hubs.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2022)

GOT SOME NEW YARD ART FOR  THE RANCH THIS WEEK..... 























1937 CHEVY 1 TON FLATBED 🤓


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 20, 2022)

Missed last week's show and tell...
Believe it or not, I saw this tank scrolling across the top banner here. Clicked on it just to see how expensive it was. The Buy It Now price was not that bad.... It cleaned up really well, now I just need an original frame, fork, guard, and fender set to match! Lol


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 20, 2022)

eBay purchase from last week.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 20, 2022)

STRADALITE said:


> eBay purchase from last week.
> View attachment 1573927
> 
> View attachment 1573928
> ...



Doesn't happen to have a page for the "Featherweight" in the booklet does it?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 20, 2022)

As found...Raleigh Twenty...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 20, 2022)

Picked this 1936 Hawthorne this week.
Needs some TLC


----------



## flyingtaco (Feb 20, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> this came in this week 🤓
> View attachment 1573797
> 
> View attachment 1573798
> ...



Whatcha got in the red solo cups😜?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 20, 2022)

I snagged an early celluloid badge for a pretty infamous California Racycle shop- 
"F.M. Jones Orange Special DeLuxe" 

You may recognize the name from this photo that is just full of eye candy and maybe even has this badge buried in there where we can't see it.


----------



## Hastings (Feb 20, 2022)

“daddy’s purple bike” is all back together. Got it a couple weeks ago. Was on fb for over a year and guess..my two-hundo cash offer was🤯good! Drove a little ways to get it and grabbed a few other bikes on the way.  Boxed them up in peoples driveways in the snow like a champ. Thought the paint was at least touched up if not restored but no all original paint 53snyder. Rides excellent! Metallic purple chain guard anyone?


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 20, 2022)

Got a chain and a set of repro Typhoons for for a couple projects this week


----------



## Nashman (Feb 20, 2022)

Couple more Japan tin vintage toy cars and a sweet 1960 Kay"Upbeat model K8990B" guitar to match my 2- 1959's. The toy cars are the Austin Healey and the blue MG....and a mini 1/43 scale die cast Corvette in the flip flop colors of my '61.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 20, 2022)

I found a second Delta Sportster bike lantern to go with the Scout and Challenger
(  Sportster ad is from 1932 )


----------



## Nashman (Feb 20, 2022)

HARPO said:


> As found...Raleigh Twenty...
> 
> View attachment 1573989



Lets see after your amazing detail job!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Got a chain and a set of repro Typhoons for for a couple projects this week
> View attachment 1574233
> 
> View attachment 1574234
> ...



I didn't think they made blackwall repro Typhoons? They have the classic date code on them. Look to see if made in the U.S.A.?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2022)

Hastings said:


> “daddy’s purple bike” is all back together. Got it a couple weeks ago. Was on fb for over a year and guess..my two-hundo cash offer was🤯good! Drove a little ways to get it and grabbed a few other bikes on the way.  Boxed them up in peoples driveways in the snow like a champ. Thought the paint was at least touched up if not restored but no all original paint 53snyder. Rides excellent! Metallic purple chain guard anyone?
> 
> View attachment 1574150
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike,great pic! Playing with my oldies was sure more fun when the children were little


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 20, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Doesn't happen to have a page for the "Featherweight" in the booklet does it?



No featherweights in this catalog.


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I didn't think they made blackwall repro Typhoons? They have the classic date code on them. Look to see if made in the U.S.A.?



Better look a little closer at that pic!, says China in the bead and those Goodyear date code circles are empty, fake! almost all the repos I've had have been black wall


----------



## Nashman (Feb 20, 2022)

mrg said:


> Better look a little closer at that pic!, says China in the bead and those good year date code circles are empty, fake! almost all the repos I've had have been black wallView attachment 1574469



Thanks. I wasn't able to zoom in. I do see China now and also didn't notice lack of dots in the date circle code. The Typhoon w/w ( I've owned a set of repops/ditched them) I felt were closer to a middle weight size. These b/w look beefy. I wasn't suggesting you didn't know what you had, but hoped you didn't know what you had...lol.... and had a nice original set of NOS U.S.A. tires!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2022)

@Nashman, not mine but Jeff's and the bw repops look and ride great!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 21, 2022)

@Nashman 

They are for sure reproduction tires. Like Mark said above me, they are marked made in China. If they were originals I probably would not have bought them. I just wanted them as a set of rider tires. And they now look good on my Phantom too!


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 21, 2022)

Found my Great Grandfather's "high school" diploma on facebook marketplace. His high school was done at what was known as a "military academy" although not actually affiliated with the military. The entire complex is still there to this day, mostly turned into apartments now. He graduated in 1913.


----------



## flyingtaco (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow what a find👍👍


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 22, 2022)

Getting back from a long weekend here. I received this printing block depicting a 1950s Schwinn World lightweight.


----------



## biggermustache (Feb 22, 2022)

Finally got my Klunker from a CABEr! Supposed to have arrived Friday so I included it here.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 22, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> this came in this week 🤓
> View attachment 1573797
> 
> View attachment 1573798
> ...



😎


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 22, 2022)

Hastings said:


> “daddy’s purple bike” is all back together. Got it a couple weeks ago. Was on fb for over a year and guess..my two-hundo cash offer was🤯good! Drove a little ways to get it and grabbed a few other bikes on the way.  Boxed them up in peoples driveways in the snow like a champ. Thought the paint was at least touched up if not restored but no all original paint 53snyder. Rides excellent! Metallic purple chain guard anyone?
> 
> View attachment 1574150
> 
> ...



Your Daddys girl looks really happy TOO..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 22, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I didn't think they made blackwall repro Typhoons? They have the classic date code on them. Look to see if made in the U.S.A.?



I just bought some of these and there's no date code or any thing like it on these tires..


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Feb 26, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> GOT SOME NEW YARD ART FOR  THE RANCH THIS WEEK.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a ’34 or ‘35 Chevy.  
CABE is Cool!  —


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 26, 2022)

I got this! Pretty nice original paint just need a hubcap!


----------



## GUSMC (Feb 26, 2022)

Schwinn frame (1952). I think Black Phantom. I really liked the contemporary vendor’s transfer from Nassau Bicycle Exchange, 290 Willis Ave, Mineola, Long Island. Still a few bits to find but to find something like this in the Uk is pretty unusual.

























View attachment 1577989


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Guys all you had to was wait a day! Sunday comes every week…


----------



## GUSMC (Feb 26, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Guys all you had to was wait a day! Sunday comes every week…



Ah - apologies ! looking after a newborn and I don’t know what day of the week it is!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Is it Sunday already. Patience guys, patience.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

GUSMC said:


> Schwinn frame (1952). I think Black Phantom. I really liked the contemporary vendor’s transfer from Nassau Bicycle Exchange, 290 Willis Ave, Mineola, Long Island. Still a few bits to find but to find something like this in the Uk is pretty unusual.
> 
> View attachment 1577983
> 
> ...



I bought a 1956 Black Phantom project that is the same color as your frame.. I have just about all the spares i need to finish mine.. Good luck with yours... RideOnn.. Razin.. 😎


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I got this! Pretty nice original paint just need a hubcap! View attachment 1577921View attachment 1577999
> View attachment 1578000



Really cool Flyer.. Does the side wall of the tires say any thing on them? Have fun with your new hauler.. Razin...


----------

